# Long awaited Whizzer project



## squeedals (Aug 1, 2015)

Shes almost done. Painted the rear fender and waiting to cure......and basically finish putting it back together and pin stripping the chain guard and rear fender. Always a labor of love. 1941 Roadmaster with a rebuilt 46 Whizzer kit. Final product pending. 


Don


----------



## CAT341 (Aug 1, 2015)

Sweet ride!!!


----------



## mason_man (Aug 1, 2015)

Very Nice. 

Ray


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 1, 2015)

Wow very nice work. That bike is sweet and I love the color combination. Thanks for showing us pics


----------



## Whizzerick (Aug 1, 2015)

I hope it's getting a pewter H tank with yellow decals?

Edit: OOps. Just saw the tank hanging. My bad.


----------



## squeedals (Aug 1, 2015)

Whizzerick said:


> I hope it's getting a pewter H tank with yellow decals?
> 
> Edit: OOps. Just saw the tank hanging. My bad.




Yep.....yellow tank......yellow period decals. 

Don


----------



## DirtNerd (Aug 3, 2015)

Very nice!


Sent from my garage


----------



## bike (Aug 3, 2015)

Bumble bee!


----------



## squeedals (Aug 3, 2015)

bike said:


> Bumble bee!




Precisely!


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 4, 2015)

Any new pics of this build so far? I really do like the way it looks. Keep us updated. Thanks.


----------



## squeedals (Aug 7, 2015)

whizzer_motorbike_fan said:


> Any new pics of this build so far? I really do like the way it looks. Keep us updated. Thanks.






The last few days were devoted to the ongoing restoration of our 1862 farm house. However, I plan on getting the bike finished before summer ends. Will post pics when she's done.......

Don


----------



## Real Steel (Aug 7, 2015)

squeedals said:


> The last few days were devoted to the ongoing restoration of our 1862 farm house.
> Don




Here in southern California it's public policy to remove or destroy anything associated with antiquity.  I'm jealous of your opportunity to restore such a house .  I am a man without a time or place (sic).


----------

